# Corvette 427 Limited Edition Z06



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*Chevrolet Rolls Out Nostalgia-Inducing Corvette 427 Limited Edition Z06*
Date posted: 02-14-2008








DETROIT — Chevrolet on Thursday confirmed to Inside Line that its new 427 Limited Edition Z06, which is designed to "pay homage to the big-block Stingray models of the mid-1960s," holds the title of the most expensive Corvette to date. The special-edition Corvette has a price tag of $84,195, including an $850 destination charge. That's $6,695 more than the 2007 Ron Fellows Edition Chevrolet Corvette.

A base 2008 Chevrolet Corvette Z06 starts at $72,125, including shipping — nearly $13,000 less than the 427 Limited Edition Z06. 

However, the 427 Limited Edition Z06 appears destined to be a true Corvette collectible — and the price tag is not likely to deter aficionados. "It is aimed, as always with our special editions, at Corvette enthusiasts who like to have something different," said Bob Tripolsky, Chevrolet spokesman. When asked if Chevrolet expected its dealers to tack on a premium to the 427 Limited Edition Z06, he replied: "I don't know. Dealers are independent businessmen. How they price is their decision. We recommend they offer them at the MSRP."

The 427 Limited Edition Z06 stands out from the Corvette pack in a number of ways, starting with the paint job. It features a Crystal Red Tintcoat exterior, which Chevy says makes it the first Z06 ever offered with a red metallic tintcoat paint. Cosmetic touches include hood and fascia graphics that hark back to the style of the "stinger" hood design and graphics that were offered with 1967 models equipped with the 427 engine. Each car is numbered and signed by Wil Cooksey, the Corvette assembly plant manager.

Apparently, 427 and 505 are the magic numbers here. Chevrolet said only 427 will be offered in North America, with 78 more exported outside of North America. "That's a total of 505 production vehicles — the same number of horsepower produced by the LS7 engine," said General Motors in a statement. The 427 designation refers to the cubic-inch displacement for the highest-performance engines offered between 1966 and 1969 — and is also the cubic-inch equivalent of the Z06's 7.0-liter LS7 small-block V8, according to the automaker.

The special-edition Corvette gets the 3LZ premium equipment package with a custom leather-wrapped interior. A $1,750 navigation system is the only option.

















What this means to you: You'll pay dearly to get your hands on this special-edition Corvette — but think of it as an investment. — Anita Lienert, Correspondent


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Too much coin for me! Nice ride though!


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I guess I'm not very much of a collector, I just don't see any value in graphics. Give me horsepower or give me death.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

For 13 grand, couldn`t a guy put a 427 themselves in there??


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Rukee said:


> For 13 grand, couldn`t a guy put a 427 themselves in there??


It's already got the LS7 which is a 427 cu in. What you are getting is a fully loaded Z06 with some stripes and such. Your paying more like 6 grand for all the stripes.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

fergyflyer said:


> I guess I'm not very much of a collector, I just don't see any value in graphics. Give me horsepower or give me death.


:agree

Expensive limited additions like that don't make any sense to me. Now say, they're only gonna make X amount of ZR1s next year, and you have to be able to meet certain criteria like say, purchased X amount of NEW vettes in the past, or be a current owner of a Z06 to be eligable to buy the supercharged beast, then I say that's cool. That's how Ferrari handles their extreme limited additions, looking at prior owners, etc. etc.


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

wow that's crazy but very nice!!


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

wow i like it


----------



## collegeGTOkid (Mar 3, 2008)

guess the Chevy is following Ford's tactics with all the special models..... the mustang has so many too cali special, gt 500, gt, saleen, cobra.... wtf haha


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

collegeGTOkid said:


> guess the Chevy is following Ford's tactics with all the special models..... the mustang has so many too cali special, gt 500, gt, saleen, cobra.... wtf haha


You forgot the Bullit and the Roush, oh the GT500 KR and the Supersnake. There I think that's all 42 special Mustangs. 

OOPS I forgot the regular Shelby and the Hertz models. Ok that's about it.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

fergyflyer said:


> You forgot the Bullit and the Roush, oh the GT500 KR and the Supersnake. There I think that's all 42 special Mustangs.
> 
> OOPS I forgot the regular Shelby and the Hertz models. Ok that's about it.


LMAO


----------



## Vbp6us (May 6, 2008)

I want a C6 Z06. :agree


----------

